# Recommend an Instant Calmer that Works Please!



## ElvisandTilly (8 August 2011)

No response in NL so trying in here for a recommendation 

I am wanting recommendations for an instant calmer that works! Which are the best ones and when is the best time to feed it? Can you travel in a wagon when the horse has had a calmer? I already feed mag ox to my horse as a calmer daily as he can get his mind blown just from lush grass in spring and autum but I am wanting something to just take the edge of at shows and dressage. 

He gets extremely whizzy on grass surfaces especially in a ring with other horses so just wanting something to take the edge off. 

I haven't done any shows for 12 months as broke my leg and was just getting him used to shows before I broke my leg. Basically back to square one! Just want something to take edge off and give us both some confidence at our first shows! It will be Rescue Remedy for me!!


----------



## squiz22 (8 August 2011)

Hi, Mines on magnesium daily as a supplement but I also give him a NAF Magic syringe an hour before I want to ride at a show. Thats usually before we leave. They seem to work for me but other people have also recommended;

Oxydshot
Nupafeed

Both do syringes and both work. I thought they would be a bit of gimmick and not really do a lot but they really surprised me. Mine was just a bit too daft and his brain just went into over drive and i couldn't get him to listen to me. Now he settles and concentrates very quickly and its helped loads with our dressage. It certainly doesn't have an sedating type effects he's still as forward going as ever but with out the spaz!


----------



## ElvisandTilly (8 August 2011)

Thank you squiz22 for the recommendations! I can certainly relate to the brain going into overdrive... horses not mine!!!

I have ordered the NAF Magic instant calmer so will see how they work for him. If not will work through your list till I find the one that works. Fingers crossed the Magic one works so our first dressage since breaking my leg goes nice and calmly!!


----------



## misswagtails (9 August 2011)

NUPAFEED!

Use them properly and dont feed them any hay beforehand. Follow teh directions carefully.
And remember - competing is only for fun!
xx


----------



## willtowin (9 August 2011)

OXY-SHOT. Would never use anything else, only one that works!


----------



## smiffyimp (9 August 2011)

RELAX-ME highly thought of (the manufacturer name escapes me, google it)


----------



## Olliecp77 (9 August 2011)

Relax me is by horse first IIRC.  I have used NAF Magic syringe although horse got a bit sleepy for me - wouldn't travel with it in them.  I put it in not long before I mounted and was already very relaxed.  Relax me gets great reviews although my boy won't eat it which is unlike him!!


----------



## MiCsarah (9 August 2011)

I tried carl hesters new syringe calmer the other day, is it promag? seemed to work as my pony didnt bronk me off that day which he had tried every other day that week. Gave it an hour before riding


----------



## milo'n'molly (9 August 2011)

magic is very popular with the pony club mums who have overhorsed their child to win frillies


----------



## mystiandsunny (9 August 2011)

ProKalm - starts to work in 15mins and best effect in 2hrs.  Doesn't sedate at all, but helps them cope and listen better.

OR

Global Herbs Supercalm instant sachets.  Pretty good to take the edge off and give you a chance, but does sedate a bit and I found we started to knock poles when I tried it on a SJ horse to help with filler fears.


----------



## Mickeymoo (9 August 2011)

Magicalm.  The only thing that takes the edge of our cob who goes like a train.


----------



## coreteam1 (9 August 2011)

squiz22 said:



			Hi, Mines on magnesium daily as a supplement but I also give him a NAF Magic syringe an hour before I want to ride at a show. Thats usually before we leave. They seem to work for me but other people have also recommended;

Oxydshot
Nupafeed

Both do syringes and both work. I thought they would be a bit of gimmick and not really do a lot but they really surprised me. Mine was just a bit too daft and his brain just went into over drive and i couldn't get him to listen to me. Now he settles and concentrates very quickly and its helped loads with our dressage. It certainly doesn't have an sedating type effects he's still as forward going as ever but with out the spaz!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I feed Magnesium too, daily and have tried the magic in powder form which I also think helped mine.  Relax me did nothing and neither did equine America Calmer in powder form, however their paste (Super calmer plus I think it's called) really helped.

I too was a bit sceptical but I think you just have to try them and see which one helps.


----------



## Mike007 (9 August 2011)

willtowin said:



			OXY-SHOT. Would never use anything else, only one that works!
		
Click to expand...

LOL, its only water !. It does not and cannot work. All their supposed scientificly proved tests are frankly bullshit. Read them,(I did and laughed for ages.) Squirt a little plain old water into a tense nervous horses mouth ,yes that will help calm him ,but dont pay £20 to do it.


----------



## Mickeymoo (9 August 2011)

Mike007 said:



			LOL, its only water !. It does not and cannot work. All their supposed scientificly proved tests are frankly bullshit. Read them,(I did and laughed for ages.) Squirt a little plain old water into a tense nervous horses mouth ,yes that will help calm him ,but dont pay £20 to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, Oxyshot rubbish.  Gave it our 24 year old cob and it galloped all over the place like a lunatic with me on it!


----------



## ElvisandTilly (9 August 2011)

Thank you all for your suggestions!! I certainly have a big list to work through if the Naf Magic instant calmer doesn't work! 

I will give it to him an hour before our test. Not sure of my time till Friday o may need to travel him with having already given the calmer. Not far to go so should be ok. 

Now need the rescue remedy for me!! lol! Doesn't help that the dressage comp is where I broke my leg showjumping 12 months ago.... TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## Mike007 (9 August 2011)

Lightning doesnt strike twice in the same place ,so get on with it and give us a report after.


----------



## ElvisandTilly (14 August 2011)

Well my update isnt as good as I thought it would be!!lol!!

I gave him the NAF magic at 10am and our test was at 11.12. Got to venue and started warming up. He felt so much calmer than usual and walk and trot was controlled and he wasn't getting worked up on the grass or with the others in the warm up area. 

I thought all going good and I felt quite calm. Was called in next and was riding around the boards waiting to be beeped in to test. He was calm and not too spooky and I thought brill! Its worked!! ..........

Entered at A lovely steady trot turn left at C steering fail and we went over the boards..... trot got faster...... ok dealt with that not too bad..... bit of nerves start for me now. Come to the canter and he set his jaw, head in air and ran out of the arena!! Complete brake fail! Entered arena again and back to trot then come to the point where I had to canter on the opposit rein and I lost my nerve  I completely lost use of my legs and was so scared of the next canter and could just picture my previous fall there and bottled it. 

I was getting 5's till the canter and him bogging off! Then to 3 and then retired. 

The day did have a success though. He travelled really well in the wagon. I've just bought it so it was his first time in it.  He gets brownie points for that anyway! I did say after test wagon may have to go as can't do any comps anyway cus he gets his brain explosions when we ask for canter on grass!! lol!! 

I do think the NAF calmer worked though to an extent. He was so laid back and chilled after the test and you wouldn't believe it was the same horse that had just exited the arena at 100 mile an hour!! My nerves didn't help 

Any tips for the confidence back after fall? I had been taking rescue remedy and was calm until my horse started messing then my nerves kicked in.


----------



## Haniki (14 August 2011)

Try entering an Introductory test, ie walk and trot only?


----------



## RachelFerd (14 August 2011)

I think perhaps rather than spending lots of money on calmers which really don't do very much.. invest the money in some RC rallies on grass, clinics on grass, just lessons out and about without any of the pressures of competing. With all due respect, it sounds like you need the calmer as much as the horse does!

Perhaps you could find a test riding clinic where you get to go through the test twice with the judge giving you instruction before and after?


----------



## Piglet (14 August 2011)

Thanks for the tip guys, I feed a 85% pure magnesium which is great for every day but was unsure if I could give an extra calmer as well on special occasions, will definitely try Oxy Shot.


----------



## ElvisandTilly (14 August 2011)

RachelFerd said:



			I think perhaps rather than spending lots of money on calmers which really don't do very much.. invest the money in some RC rallies on grass, clinics on grass, just lessons out and about without any of the pressures of competing. With all due respect, it sounds like you need the calmer as much as the horse does!

Perhaps you could find a test riding clinic where you get to go through the test twice with the judge giving you instruction before and after?
		
Click to expand...

You're spot on Rachel! I probably need more than the horse! The accident has knocked my confidence more than I realised or would admit to myself. After spending the rest of today going over how I felt today and the fear that turned my legs to jelly I realise its not all down to my horse. 

Great suggestions on the clinics and now I have my own transport I can do clinics. In fact their is a dressage clinic at Turbury Equine near me in September so will get my name down on that! 

I feel more positive already so thank you to you all.  I will be posting competition posts, reports and pictures with you as soon as we get it cracked!! xx


----------

